# un imac g5 prend feu???



## bedoin (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tous,
Voila, la chambre d'un de mes amis a pris entierement feu hier aprés midi, il n'y avait personne chez lui, tout était éteind sauf son imac g5, ce qui nous ammene a penser que seul le g5 peut etre le départ du feu... je voulais juste savoir si vous aviez entendu parler d'autres histoires comme ca... merci beaucoup.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2005)

ca me parait un peu rapide comme "conclusion", il ne faut pas oublier que tout appareil électrique est avant tout connecté...... à la prise électrique, et il me semble qu'il est beaucoup plus fréquent d'avoir un court circuit de ce coté là (mauvais cablage, multiprises hasardeux, hamster cablophage, etc etc.....)

Un ordinateur, avant de se mettre à griller va, normalement, d'abord faire sauter le fusible de son alimentation non ?.......


----------



## minime (1 Juillet 2005)

Il y aura peut-être une expertise pour l'assurance et tout le bazar ? Les causes pourraient être determinées.


----------



## bedoin (1 Juillet 2005)

G pu avoir un peu plus d'information, il n'y avait pas de cablages hasardeux seul une prise multiple et dessus l imac et un dd externe, apparement l endroit de l ordinateur est l endroit ou le feu a le plus pris, l'imac est carbonisé, l'écran s'est détaché du support métallique, est tombé sur le clavier et est resté collé au clavier... bien sur, une expertise se fera mais c'est pour aider l'expert et l'orienté sur cette piste, effectivement si plusieurs cas de ce type ont pu etre décelés, alors la conclusion sera plus orienté sur l'imac ayant provoqué l'incendie... 
je suis moi aussi amoureux des macs, et ce n'est pas du tout pour en faire une mauvaise pub, si c'avait été un pc avec windob c'aurait été pareil, je ne cherche pas à donner une mauvaise image des macs, mais on sait que ca peut arriver, alors pour tout les défenseurs des mac: un mac peut prendre feu...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

Pfff à tous les coups c'est le petit lutin qui pédale à l'intérieur pour faire tourner le G5 qui a laisser une clope mal éteinte dans le cendrier...    
Je vois pas ce que ça peut etre d'autre...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pfff à tous les coups c'est le petit lutin qui pédale à l'intérieur pour faire tourner le G5 qui a laisser une clope mal éteinte dans le cendrier...
> Je vois pas ce que ça peut etre d'autre...


 

euh.... un couple de lutins ? warf warf !


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Juillet 2005)

Peut-être que la petite grille de ventilation a été obstruée.
En tout cas c'est un coup dur.


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2005)

j'imagine que l'iMac G5 était en veille voire éteint, non?

Une surchauffe pendant une utilisation intensive,  je veux bien, mais en ne faisant rien je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

C'est les p'tits lutins que j'vous dis... Ils ont chaud au cul depuis qu'ils ont appri que le vilain croquemitaine Intel allait les remplaçer !


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est les p'tits lutins que j'vous dis... Ils ont chaud au cul depuis qu'ils ont appri que le vilain croquemitaine Intel allait les remplaçer !


 
je crois que c'est toi qui a raison... A mon avis ils ont vu la pub où le POwerPC cramait litéralement les scaphandriers INTEL et ils ont voulu s'entrainer à faire pareil!


----------



## minime (1 Juillet 2005)

bedoin a dit:
			
		

> effectivement si plusieurs cas de ce type ont pu etre décelés, alors la conclusion sera plus orienté sur l'imac ayant provoqué l'incendie...



En faisant une recherche j'ai retrouvé cette dépêche sur MacG, qui parle de coupures de la machine en cas de surchauffe, ce qui semble normal, et d'un cas d'alim cramée signalé sur Engadget (marche pas, mais le revoilà dans la cache de Google) : « _One iMac G5 owner reports the power supply completely flamed out, actually leaving scorch marks on the motherboard._ »

Mais en fait c'est très indirect, le témoignage vient du blog d'Om Malik, il n'est même pas rapporté par l'auteur lui-même, mais a été laissé dans les commentaires d'un de ses posts.


----------



## Apca (1 Juillet 2005)

bedoin a dit:
			
		

> l'imac est carbonisé, l'écran s'est détaché du support métallique, est tombé sur le clavier et est resté collé au clavier..



Une photo ? :hosto:


  :rose:


----------



## bedoin (2 Juillet 2005)

apparement, aprés quelques recherches infructueuses, pas de lutins dans les g5, désolé... pour les photos, ca viendra bientot (pour l'instant, pas un trés bon moment pour se pointer dans la famille avec son appareil photo et dire "c'est pour mes potes de macgé, ça ils vont pas en croire leurs yeux les nigauds... j'peux regarder si ya pas un lutin qui traine, à c'qu il parait c'est eux qui pédalent et y'en aurait même qui fumeraient je ne sait trop quoi...")  :rateau: les experts passent bientot, pour l'instant ya que la police criminel qu'est passé (ça doit etre pour les lutins je penses, mais ils ferait mieux d'appeler Merlin l'enchenteur il est plus caler la dessus...)... je vous tiend au courant (je vais eviter les courts circuits)...
effectivement l'imac était en veille donc je ne pense pas à un probleme de surchauffe mais plus vers un probleme d'alim, si vous croisez un probleme du même genre dans un autre forum, merci de mettre un ptit lien...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juillet 2005)

bedoin a dit:
			
		

> apparement, aprés quelques recherches infructueuses, pas de lutins dans les g5, désolé... pour les photos, ca viendra bientot (pour l'instant, pas un trés bon moment pour se pointer dans la famille avec son appareil photo et dire "c'est pour mes potes de macgé, ça ils vont pas en croire leurs yeux les nigauds... j'peux regarder si ya pas un lutin qui traine, à c'qu il parait c'est eux qui pédalent et y'en aurait même qui fumeraient je ne sait trop quoi...")  :rateau: les experts passent bientot, pour l'instant ya que la police criminel qu'est passé (ça doit etre pour les lutins je penses, mais ils ferait mieux d'appeler Merlin l'enchenteur il est plus caler la dessus...)... je vous tiend au courant (je vais eviter les courts circuits)...
> effectivement l'imac était en veille donc je ne pense pas à un probleme de surchauffe mais plus vers un probleme d'alim, si vous croisez un probleme du même genre dans un autre forum, merci de mettre un ptit lien...




bah C pas difficile ,avec un appareil discret ,voir un teléphone ,de prendre quelques clichés;..


----------



## kertruc (2 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bah C pas difficile ,avec un appareil discret ,voir un teléphone ,de prendre quelques clichés;..



Sydney ---> papparazi !!


----------



## Ronanmael (2 Juillet 2005)

J'ai eu un cas pareil, le PC était à coté de la fenetre ouverte branché sur une multiprise, il a plu et pouf, tout est parti... Je pense que ton pote devrait changer son disjoncteur ou racheter un bureau en alu, en tout cas ne laisser pas vos amas de cables sur la moquette...
Le conseil de Jojo l'electricien.


----------



## chris35 (2 Juillet 2005)

Salut. Moi aussi j ai eu le feu chez moi.... mais pas a cause d un mac ni d un pc d ailleurs, mais plutot a cause d un cambriolage et d une cloppe balancée sur mon canapé, résultat : toute ma baraque cramée, du rez de chaussée au grenier !.. enfin pas cramée, excactement, mais tout recouvert de suie "corrosive" (materiaux ignifugés) impossible a nettoyer ! Sinon, mieux vaut prevenir que guerir : je ne laisse RIEN allumé d electrique sans surveillance d une personne, surtout par nos grosses chaleurs ! croyez-moi, ca fout vraimment un gros coup de rentrer chez soi et de tout trouver cramé comme dans un barbecue geant !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juillet 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Sydney ---> papparazi !!




oui avec mon D70 +300mm (eq 400mm) tout est possible...
mais c'est pas discretos,comme matos...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bah C pas difficile ,avec un appareil discret ,voir un teléphone ,de prendre quelques clichés;..




Et peu de savoir vivre, de tact, c'est facile aussi nan ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2005)

:modo: merci de recadré le sujet avant fermeture :love:


----------



## bedoin (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon quelques news:
l'expert de la police criminelle ainsi que les pompiers ont conclu que c'était bien l'imac qui avait pris feu, il ne reste plus que l'expert des assurances et mon copain aurat une chambre payé par apple... les photos viendront trés bientôt, effectivement le tact ne me permet pas de prendre des clichés, la famille est encore en état de choc, ils ont déja des miliers de professionnels qui sont venus prendre des photos, alors j attendrais encore quelques jours, néanmoins, vous y aurait droit...
Si quelqu'un parmis vous s'y connait un peu en droit, peut etre pourrait il m'expliquer quelle est la démarche à suivre pour pouvoir s'en sortir le mieux financierement, et quelles sont les erreurs à ne pas faire... il faut savoir qu'il n'y aurat aucun scrupule à prendre le plus d'argent possible à apple, ils sont extra blindés, et tant pis si un de leurs actionnaire devra attendre 3 jours pour s'acheter sa nouvelle Ferrari, pour l'instant mon pote squat chez les autres, faute de ne pouvoir dormir dans son lit...
Merci à tous, et je le repete, j'adore mac...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Juillet 2005)

Vous m'avez foutu la frousse... J'ai pas réussis à partir à la plage sans l'éteindre....  :rose:

Même si je n'ai qu'un G4 _inside_

Passe le courage à ton pote de ma part !   (Il va en avoir besoin... surtout s'il à décidé de ce racheter un ordinateur !)


----------



## bedoin (3 Juillet 2005)

merci pour lui... oui il compte se racheter un ordi mais se sera un mac, forcément, qui pourrait passer de mac a pc, même si cedit acheteur a sa chambre, son travail depuis 4ans, ses souvenirs, ses livres, son materiel graphique qui ont pris feu...
d'ailleurs existe-t'il un ou plusieurs magasins dans la région parisienne louant des macs, il a un besoin urgent d'ordi pour se remettre au travail et pas l'argent pour en racheter un direct... merci encore


----------



## Kerri (3 Juillet 2005)

il peut pas predre un mac-mini (ou, à la rigueur, un pc pas cher) ? en attendant son remboursement je ux dire


----------



## bedoin (6 Juillet 2005)

bon voici les dernieres nouvelles:
mon ami part de chez moi à l'instant, l'assurance à commencer a leur donner de l'argent pour les frais urgent, donc il vient d'acheter un nouvel ordi, il s'est dirigé vers un pb 12 pouces avec un cinéma display 20 pouces... il aurait certe préféré un  pm g5, mais il à besoin d'un portable n'ayant plus de logement fixe pour l'instant, vu les grands travaux qu'il y a à faire, ce ne sera pas demain qu'il profitera de sa chambre... mais dés que possible il revendra son 12" pour un powermac.
un procés envers apple ne semble pas simple, pour cela il doit faire estimé ses travaux de graphiste par plusieurs professionels et dans le cas d'un procés, l'assurance ne peut pas intervenir... 
il attend encore l'expert de l'assurance...
affaire à suivre


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Août 2005)

La suite de l'histoire ?


----------



## kathy h (26 Août 2005)

A t'on eu des nouvelles de cette affaire?

La victime a t'elle décidé d'engager une action en justice?

( ça risque d'être une action longue et coûteuse ) en tout cas il ne faut surtout pas jeter la carcasse du Mac et tout ce qu'il y avait autour car si procès il y aura des experts judiciaires et si on ne prouve pas avec Certitude la cause de l'incendie ( suffit pas de dire que le feu est parti du Mac il faut prouver que le Mac est responsable de l'incendie à cause d'un vice ect...) Pas si simple en fait


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2005)

Salut!

Non mais sérieusement avant de penser que c'est la cause de l'imac. Ce dont je doute. J'ai une formation d'éléctrotechicien. Donc je pencherais plutôt pour un problème éléctique au niveau de la prise

1) La multiprise était elle aux normes NF (et oui dans le commerce on trouve toutes sortes de multiprises, parfois douteuses).

2) il n'est pas impossible que cela vienne de l'installation éléctrique en elle-même, était-elle saine? 
    A force de brancher et ddébrancher les fiches des prises éléctriques celle-ci se détériorent, si une prise murale bouge il faut se méfier et vérifier les attaches afin de ne pas déteriorer les fils de cette prise.

Bref! Il y a beaucoup plus de chance que le problème soit un "simple" problème élécttrique et non un poblème avec l'i-mac.


----------



## kathy h (26 Août 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Non mais sérieusement avant de penser que c'est la cause de l'imac. Ce dont je doute. J'ai une formation d'éléctrotechicien. Donc je pencherais plutôt pour un problème éléctique au niveau de la prise
> 
> ...



Bien que pas du tout électricienne, j'aurais tendance à pencher pour cette hypothèse , d'où la difficulté d'engager une action  contra Apple sans preuve


----------

